# Vitamin D and IGF-1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vitamin D and IGF-1 by Matt Cahill To date, all the mini-articles I???ve written on Vitamin D are to do with ensuring sufficient intake and avoiding deficiency. This article is no different. But first, a brief description on IGF-1. Insulin-like growth factor 1 is so-called because its structure resembles that of insulin. Created in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

